# Welche JRE benutzt NetBeans?



## HaGs (18. Sep 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

hab da eine Frage. Welche JRE benutzt Netbeans?
Die in .... /jdk1.6.0_01/jre oder die "normale" jre, die ja irgendwo auf der Festplatte liegen kann.

1)   Es geht darum. Wenn ich meine Java-Anwendung mit Netbeans starte und teste, dann funktioniert sie. Wenn ich die compilierte .jar Datei mit einem Doppelklick starte dann läuft die Anwendung nicht mehr!
Ich habe Netbeans IDE 6.0 (Build 200711261600) mit jdk1.6.0_01, die Anwendung kann ich Testen und starten.
Wenn ich nun die neueste jre (jre1.6.0_07) installiere, dann läuft die Anwendung nicht mehr, hingegen bei der jre1.6.0_02 dann schon wieder.

2)   Kann ich ein .jar erstellen, die dann nur eine bestimmte jre-Version benutzt (z.B. jre1.6.0_02)?

3)   Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass meine Anwendung immer nur mit jre1.6.0_02 gestartet wird?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (18. Sep 2008)

Es ist sicherlich nicht die JRE, sondern die jar (bzgw. ein Programmierfehler). Starte die jar von der Konsole und schau dir den StackTrace an.


----------



## HaGs (18. Sep 2008)

Hallo Wildcard,

ich verwende Methoden aus "import com.sun.rowset.FilteredRowSetImpl" und die sind ja für zukünftige jre`s nicht mehr gültig ( warning: com.sun.rowset.FilteredRowSetImpl is Sun proprietary API and may be removed in a future release ).

Deßhalb ja die Frage, ob es möglich ist eine .jar mit einer bestimmten jre-Version zu starten, oder entsprechen zu compilieren?

Gruß HaGs


----------



## Wildcard (18. Sep 2008)

Du darfst keine Klassen aus sun packages verwenden, du verlierst damit alle Vorteile die dir Java bietet. Um deine Frage zu beantworten: nein, das geht alleine schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht, damit keine alten Bugs ausgenutzt werden können, du müsstest die JRE schon selbst ausliefern und einen Installer schreiben.


----------



## HaGs (18. Sep 2008)

Hallo WildCard,

aha, danke für deine Bestätigung. Ich werde dann die sun-klassen weglassen und ersetzten müssen.

Gruß HaGs


----------

